# Excel Schreibschutz



## thomson (28. August 2008)

Hallo,
habe eine Excelmappe!
Diese soll schreibgeschützt werden, d.h. Personen dürfen alles anschauen, aber nicht speichern!
Das ganze sollte aber so ablaufen, das keinerlei Meldungen darüber kommen! Geht das irgendwie?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Kieni (12. September 2008)

Hi

Probiere mal:
(am besten bei: Workbook_open)
Application.DisplayAlerts = False


aber nicht vergessen wieder einzuschalten
(am besten bei: Workbook_BeforeClose)
Application.DisplayAlerts = True

Mfg Kieni


----------



## vfl_freak (12. September 2008)

Moin,

wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann suchst Du folgendes:

Geh mal in den Menüpunkt *"Extras" / "Schutz"*, da kannst Du sowohl einzelne Blätter als auch die gesamte Mappe schützen !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

